

Google facts and figures - drtse4
http://royal.pingdom.com/2010/02/24/google-facts-and-figures-massive-infographic/

======
giu
It's funny to see that Google set its IPO goal on April 2004 to the
mathematical constant e (in billions), but hit almost PI (also the
mathematical constant, in billions) in Revenue in the planned year :)

------
froo
Lots of interesting facts and tidbits in there.

I'm guessing we all know that Google was misspelling of the number Googol,
however, I wonder how many of you know that the Googol was inspired by a
cartoon character from the 1930's named Barney _Google_

[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/7/7c/090636google.j...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/7/7c/090636google.jpg)

So it seems to have come full circle in that regard.

~~~
harpastum
I'm not sure which is correct, but wikipedia seems to think that the word
'googol' was first used by Edward Kasner in 1920:

    
    
        The name "googol" was invented by a child (Dr. Kasner's nine-year-old nephew)
        who was asked to think up a name for a very big number, namely, 1 with a
        hundred zeros after it.
    

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Kasner#Googol>

_EDIT:_ After looking around some more, you seem to be correct:

"...[Kasner] asked his nine-year-old nephew, Milton Sirotta, to suggest a
word. The youthful comic strip reader told Kasner to use "Google". Kasner
agreed and in 1940 he introduced the words "googol" and "googolplex" in his
book, Mathematics and the Imagination."

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barney_Google_and_Snuffy_Smith#...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barney_Google_and_Snuffy_Smith#Origin_of_.22Google.22)

------
og1
I had no idea that Android was an acquisition.

~~~
drtse4
Android Inc. a company co-founded by Andy Rubin (ex-CEO of Danger Inc. that
built the Sidekick).

------
mixmax
Interesting to note that 97% of their revenue comes from advertising. That's a
weak spot for them, and surely they know it. If some better disruptive
technology comes along they could have serious problems.

------
nostrademons
The rule of thumb I'd heard for when you're no longer a Noogler is when your
Noogler balloon stops flying. (You're given a helium-filled mylar balloon with
a Google happy face when you start; mine lasted about 5 months). That's almost
always after when you've been there longer than 1% of the staff. I joined in
January 09 when everyone thought the world was ending and the word on the
street was "hiring freeze", so it was only a few percent in my case. But for
someone who joined in say, 2005 and whose Noogler balloon lasted a while (I've
heard of them flying for up to a year), it might've been up to 50% of the
staff.

------
10ren
I wonder would is the _percent of revenue from products that originated from
the 20% time_? e.g. for gmail, its adwords revenue.

------
CoachRufus87
Google has certainly set the bar high for the "Next Google"

------
euroclydon
60,000 Android phones shipped each day? Wow, that's a lot. I wonder how many
are sold each day?

